# Has Anyone Ever Used/Seen 5 Min Hot Mud



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

Just add hot water to any of that bag mud, it will dry real quick!


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

All the tapers around here mix 40 min in with the regular mud so it will dry faster.


----------



## swantucky (Jul 22, 2008)

oldrivers said:


> with 20 you need clean water with every wix or it will set up alot faster than 20 minutes.


I was starting to think I was the only one who knew how to turn 20 into 5 minute mud. Dirty warm water will kick it fast!!:thumbup: Don't mix more than one pan at a time...


----------



## rockmagic (Jul 31, 2008)

when im heavycoating a whole house with quick set. ill dump a whole bag of 90min., mix it to my lump free liking, and then scoop 4 hand full off ready mix in and thus you have a full bucket of quick set. and no the ready mix does not interfere with the setting time. i like using blue top. that top alone reminds me of using quick set anyway. the way it spreads and pulls. so so soo sweet. i love quick set and light and med. weight mud. got to got to love it:thumbsup:


----------



## Stilts (Feb 18, 2008)

I like using 5 minute when it's necessary, I even like the way that it works on the wall, it just seems to be smoother or easier to work on the wall than some of the others. At least that's the case with sheetrock branded hot mud.

What I didn't like was carrying it around all the time, along with everything else that you always need for patches. What I found worked like a charm, was 20 minute and some plaster accelerator. It finishes on the wall even nicer than the 5 minute, it gives it a slight pink tint so it's easier to see, if you keep working with it, it seems to last longer, but once you're done working it seems to set up in a hurry. The best part is that you can adjust it, add more if you want it to set up even faster than 5 minute, or add less if you want it to set up in 10 minutes or so.


----------

